# Loving (if shy) female tuxedo in NE Ohio!



## epperoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi everyone! As I said in another thread, my mother passed away earlier this month. I took one of our cats with me, but I couldn't take her other cat (the two don't really get along and she was more closely bonded with my mother than with me). I've been searching for a new home for her, and enlisted an army of folks, but no dice so far. Hopefully someone here can help me out!

Venus is about 9 or 10 years old, kind of shy, but does come around with patience, TLC, and time. She's a healthy tuxedo kitty who, I believe, is fixed. She would need her booster shots, but I'd be happy to pay for them (as well as spaying her, but I'm _pretty sure_ she's spayed). She's located in NE Ohio (a suburb of Youngstown), but I have folks who could probably transport her if needed. The most important thing is that she goes to a loving person who understands her situation and preferably has no other cats.

My only other option is to long-term board her, but that's $10 a day for... who knows how long, which can get pretty costly. I'm praying someone comes forward who can give her a good home.

If you have any advice or know anyone, please let me know!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

There is a senior cat rescue called Caroline's kids in ohio. They might be able to help long term. Getting adoption for a senior can be difficult. What a shame you couldn't take both as they were together so long


----------



## epperoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you so much for this! I'm going to look into it.

I really wish I could have taken her, too, but honestly, they were never really together - in fact, the cat I took would attack her constantly so they were kept apart. So what I really want is just a really great place for her to live peacefully with care.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

How are you getting on with placing your mom's cat?


----------



## epperoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Jenny bf said:


> How are you getting on with placing your mom's cat?


Not well.. she's still in the house. :/ At least I know she's still being fed. I just wish SOMEONE would relent and take her in. She's zero trouble. It's frustrating...


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

epperoo said:


> Not well.. she's still in the house. :/ At least I know she's still being fed. I just wish SOMEONE would relent and take her in. She's zero trouble. It's frustrating...


Have you considered possibly taking her? I know you mentioned that they fought previously, but with a proper introduction cats can be great together. Many people just throw cats together with no proper introduction and that's why they have issues and fight - and it can go on for years and years. My childhood cats despised each other for the 10 years they were together because my parents never properly introduced them.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh she must be so confused esp after being loved for the 10yrs. Did you try the shelter and did they not have any other recommendations?
Mandy is right the fights probably are due to poor introductions, it might be worth trying


----------



## epperoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I WOULD try the introductions, but I don't know if I can risk flying her from Ohio to California just for an experiment. I haven't had a chance to contact Caroline's Kids, but I will do that this week! (I've been so busy/exhausted all the time from... well, life in general. I'm just now getting back to my routine.)


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

True - but if it doesn't work out, it could possibly be easier for you to find her a home if she was actually with you so you could network her, and may have more success in your area than in Ohio. Just brainstorming here of course! I definitely understand your exhaustion and I hope everything is getting better, I know your life has been hectic recently.


----------

